# تحفة الحصريات شريط رد لى روحى لأبونا موسى رشدى اللحن الروحانى كامل



## F12 (24 يناير 2011)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس














حصريا

شريط ترانيم رد لى روحى كااامل
















*



*
*ترانيم الشريط*
*



*​*








​*

*للتحميل اضغط على اسم الترنيمه*

*انا عاوز اقوم من رأدتي وقوم-تأمل.mp3*
*
حررني وفك قيودي متعني بسر وجودي.mp3

عايز مياه ومراحم وروح وحياة.mp3

لا تهملني لا تنساني.mp3

لا يكون ظلام.mp3

لعاذرك يا الهي انا.mp3

وسط همي.mp3

يابني حبيبي.mp3

ياللي لمست النعش بإيدك.mp3

موسيقى.mp3

*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*شريط*
*رد لي روحي*
*ابونا موسى وماريان جورج*

*



*
*



*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

ميرسى خالص ليك F12
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2011)

ميرسي ليك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## anthony abd (7 فبراير 2011)

thx a lot ,god bless u


----------



## tena.barbie (10 فبراير 2011)

أكثر من رائع ميرسى جدااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## geooo (12 فبراير 2011)

khxcfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## غيث رعد (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على جهدك الرائع ولكن انا بحثت على اليوتيوب ووجدت برومو للشريط وبه ترانيم ليست موجودة عندكم فهل هذا الشريط كامل ام ان هناك ترانيم لم تنزلوها بعد ومن هذه الترانيم بتعديني وفاض قلبي وعيون النور فهل لديكم هذه الترانيم ام الشريط نزل فقط بهذه الترانيم الموجودة لديكم ممكن اجابتي على تساؤلي والرب يقويكم


----------



## رومانى صبحى (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على تعبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك تعبكم
تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مارس 2011)

*ياريت رابط واحد مجمع الشريط*

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------



## asel2007 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

هل فية ترنيمة بتعدينى


----------

